# Firefox "Der Browser wird durch ihre Organisation verwaltet" das kommt doch von Windows, oder nicht?



## Leni2019 (21. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

ich hoffe auf Hilfe da ich nicht mehr weiß wo ich noch ansetzen kann.
Seit einiger Zeit speichert Firefox die Taps nicht mehr die wenn Firefox abgestürzt ist, offen waren.
Auch unter Chronik, letzte Sitzung wiederherstellen oder anderes ist hellgrau und lässt sich nicht anklicken.
In den Einstellungen ist natürlich das Wiederherstellen aktiviert.
Auch im Ordner wo Firefox früher die Taps gesichert hat, wird keine aktuelle Session gespeichert.
Wenn er bei Neustart von Firefox den Tap "about sessionstore" bringt, was selten ist, dann ist dieser leer.
Es nützt mir nicht viel in der Chronik zu suchen, da von z.B. 200 der letzten Taps, die hälfte nicht relevant ist und nicht mehr benötigt wird.
Hat es etwas zu tun, das in den Einstellungen steht: Der Browser wird durch ihre Organisation verwaltet???
Das hat doch etwas mit Windows zu tun, oder nicht?
Ich bin nicht sicher, aber ich glaube es liegt an dieser Meldung.
wie kann ich diese deaktivieren bzw. ausschalten oder wer hat noch Tipps an was das nicht speichern der Taps liegen könnte?

Firefox ist Version 68 (64 bit)
Windows 10 Home x64 Version

Vor einiger Zeit hat das alles noch funktioniert...


----------



## fotoman (21. Juli 2019)

Warum der Doppelpost? Firefox speichert keine Taps mehr nach Absturz

Genauso wie mein Firefox "Updates von Ihrem System-Administrator deaktiviert" anzeigt, wird das wohl auch für andere Einstellungen gelten können. Ich tippe (bei Dir, bei mir wiess ich es) auf irgendeinen Registry-Key oder (eher unwahrscheinlich) auf fehlende Schreibrechte/Virenscanner.

Was genau die Ursache ist, keine Ahnung? Entweder mit dem Sysinternals Process Monitor alle Registry-Zugriffe mitloggen und analysieren, im Firefox-Wiki alles durchsuchen oder weiter hoffen, dass jemand mit millionen an Tabs und abstürzenden Browsern arbeitet und ähnliche Probleme hat.

Mir wäre das geschilderte Problem aber auch egal, mein FF stürtzt  vieleicht alle 9-12 Monate mal ab. Wäre es häufiger, würde ich deses  Problem erst einmal beheben (Plugin, HW-Fehler oder was auch immer).

Ach so, hier ist ein Virenscanner (oder eher eine abartige "InterntSecuritySuite) für u.U. vergleichbares Verantwortlich
Der Browser wird durch Ihre Organisation verwaltet.  - Firefox Allgemein - camp-firefox.de
Wann werden diese Schrottdinger endlich verboten?



> Vor einiger Zeit hat das alles noch funktioniert...


Bis zum Update auf Win 10 1903 hat mein VMWare Workstation auch noch funktioniert. Den hat MS mit dem Update absichtlich abgeklemmt und jetzt muss ich entweder wieder zahlen oder zu 1809 zurück.


----------



## Leni2019 (21. Juli 2019)

Doppelpost weil ich dachte ich habe den ersten Beitrag im falschen Thema gepostet. Werde ich noch löschen wenn möglich.
Siehe es mir bitte nach, ich bin Laie was das betrifft.
So ganz kann ich mit deiner Antwort leider nichts anfangen.
Wenn es daran liegt: '"...Ich tippe (bei Dir, bei mir wiess ich es) auf irgendeinen Registry-Key"
Wie kann ich das beheben?


----------



## fotoman (21. Juli 2019)

Was Du versuchen kannst, steht doch oben

- Den Key aus dem verlinkten Posting prüfen/löschen

hier gibt es das selbe nochmal in Englisch, ist also eher Absicht der Hersteller, die aus "Sicherheitsgründen" den gesamten Internetverkehr mitlesen wollen:
Fix Firefox says "Your browser is being managed by your organization"

Dashier habe ich mir dann nicht mehr durchgelesen, behandelt aber das identische Thema und die dortige Lösung im ersten Beitrag:
At the top of the Options page it says, "Your organization has disabled the ability to change some options." | Firefox supportforum | Mozilla Support

Falls es danach wieder auftritt (siehe obigen Link), dann würde ich auf einem nur von mir genutzten PC eine Internet Security Suite und einen Virenscanner deaktivieren, empfehle das aber natürlich nur Leuten, die ganz genau wissen, was sie tun (nicht nur damit sondern auch sonst mit ihrem Rechnern und was u.U. sonst noch so in ihrem Lan passiert).

Ob das ganze dann Dein Problem Ursprungsproblem behebt, weiss ich nicht..

Bei meiner Installation geht es um eine andere Meldung und damit auch um einen ganz anderen Key, der Dir nichts nützt.


----------

